# Which resort in Orlando area?



## uop1497 (Oct 30, 2015)

Hello, 

I am planning to book our 1 week stay in Orlando area for next April vacation.

Here is the resort list we are interested:

A) Silver Lake Resort 
Address: 7751 Black Lake Road Kissimmee FL 34747 USA 
Phone: 407/397-2828

B)Exploria Resorts

Address: 17805 US Highway 192, Clermont, FL 34714
Phone: 352-432-2323

C) WYNDHAM CYPRESS PALMS
Address: 5324 Fairfield Lake Drive Kissimmee FL 34746 USA 
Phone: 407/397-1600

D) Star Island
 Address: 5000 Avenue of the Stars KISSIMMEE FL 34746 USA 
Phone: 407/997-8000

I plan to book a 1 bedroom with full kitchen since we are not sure if son #1 will come with us on this trip. 

We did stay in a two bedrooms at Star island a couple years ago but have not stayed in a 1 bedroom yet. 

Among these resorts, which one you think I should choose. I want to have enough room for 3 adults , a Washer and Dryer including in a room is a must for us . We do not plan to visit Disneyland, just want to relax and do some sight seeing in a day trip .

If you have the link of room layout at these resorts, please share . Also, please share your experience (pro & con) if you have stayed at these resorts.

Thank you.


----------



## silentg (Oct 30, 2015)

Who are you booking thru? Sent you a PM
http://www.exploriaresorts.com/destinations/summer-bay-orlando/


----------



## gcole (Nov 1, 2015)

Vistana Orlando and Villages are very nice.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## LannyPC (Nov 1, 2015)

Are you looking to rent or acquire via an exchange?


----------



## uop1497 (Nov 1, 2015)

I would like input about these resorts in order to rent a week here next year .


----------



## LannyPC (Nov 2, 2015)

Have you tried reading reviews in the TUG Marketplace?


----------



## silentg (Nov 2, 2015)

OP is not a TuG member.....yet!


----------



## VegasBella (Nov 2, 2015)

uop1497 said:


> I am planning to book our 1 week stay in Orlando area for next April vacation.
> 
> [...]
> 
> We do not plan to visit Disneyland, just want to relax and do some sight seeing in a day trip .



You mean DisneyWorld. Disneyland is in California.

We're going to Orlando in Dec. 2017 and we've never been so I've been doing research about it and did you know that DisneyWorld is 40 square miles, the size of San Francisco?! I had no idea it was so large. There are multiple different theme parks inside DisneyWorld so if you've never been you may want to take a look at what's available. There are also other theme parks nearby like Legoland.

FYI, we picked up a week on RCI for only 4 TPUs. It's not one of the four resorts you're looking at and we haven't even stayed there yet so I can't comment. But if you're looking to rent a week there then that's a good option if you have an RCI account (or have a friend who has an RCI account). Like Vegas, extra vacation and last call weeks are often available for $250-600 on sale at RCI.


----------



## Luanne (Nov 2, 2015)

In my opinion the only reason to go to Orlando is to go to Disney.


----------



## uop1497 (Nov 2, 2015)

Vegasbella,

I mean Disney world. 

Thank for pointing out the RCI account. I do not own a timeshare at this point. So, I do not have any access to the RCI last call week. If you or anyone kind enough to be friend with me and help me out with a fee , please PM me. 

FYI, 2 bedroom at Star island is nice. We stayed at this resort last April.

Luanne,

I totally agree with you. 
My original plan is to go on 7 days cruise with my children . However, Son #1 may not take off 10 days long vacation. So, I am looking for another plan . Not sure how to spend our time in Orlando yet.


----------



## Luanne (Nov 2, 2015)

uop1497 said:


> Vegasbella,
> 
> I mean Disney world.
> 
> ...



It's not in Orlando, but if you have the time I recommend Kennedy Space Center.  It's about an hour drive from Orlando.


----------



## Jennie (Nov 2, 2015)

If you are at all interested in swimming or water sports, and lots of restaurants and shopping, and boat rides, and casinos, Fort Lauderdale and Pompono Beach has much more to offer and will be warmer too.

We have been going there for 20 years and still love it. We like the Fort Lauderdale Beach Resort timeshare (firist choice) and the Wyndham Resorts in Pompano (Sea Gardens, Santa Barbara, etc...


----------



## uop1497 (Nov 3, 2015)

Jennie said:


> If you are at all interested in swimming or water sports, and lots of restaurants and shopping, and boat rides, and casinos, Fort Lauderdale and Pompono Beach has much more to offer and will be warmer too.
> 
> We have been going there for 20 years and still love it. We like the Fort Lauderdale Beach Resort timeshare (firist choice) and the Wyndham Resorts in Pompano (Sea Gardens, Santa Barbara, etc...



I love ocean and the beach. We visited Fort Lauderdale and stayed at Wyndham Palm Air in a two bedrooms condor a couple years ago.  Wyndham Plam air is a nice resort .  We took water taxi and went all the way to Hollywood beach . We rent a car for a week and drove to Key West for dinner. 

I heard about Santa Barbara Resort and hope that someday (when we come back to visit Miami / Fort Lauderdale area again), we will stay here.

Thanks for sharing many wonderful resorts with me. I will keep them on my list for future reference.


----------



## ronandjoan (Nov 7, 2015)

Upo1497

You would really enjoy reading the reviews of the resorts on the TUG reviews because they are written by people who timeshare so are more accurate than other review sites.

The TUG membership fee is certainly worth the value ...and access to these reviews would help make your decision


----------



## silentg (Nov 7, 2015)

uop1497 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am planning to book our 1 week stay in Orlando area for next April vacation.
> 
> ...


I sent you a PM


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 7, 2015)

To the OP, suggestions I would read current reviews  from TripAdvisor.


----------

